# LFG D&D 5e AL historic tier-2 awarding shield +2/+3 before august 27th



## WilliamCQ (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm scheduled to play a difficult Adventurers League historic tier-2 game on august 20th with a PC that will be 2 levels behind the vast majority of the party (possibly even 3 but unlikely). Being that far behind I'd like to give my PC all the advantages I can. A +2 shield would be a great advantage and a +3 an amazing one (for tier-2).

If anyone is thinking of running an AL historic tier-2 awarding a shield +2/+3 before august 20th, or know of someone that is, please let me know.

Thank you for your consideration

*Update 1*

AFAIK 



Spoiler



ANIME-01-02


 is the only AL T2 adventure rewarding a shield +2. Of course I might be wrong and there might be others. I "heard" a hardcover rewarded one but I can't find which and it might only be a possible reward (as in the GM roll for which items are unlocked).

*Update 2*

The game was pushed back to august 27th.


----------



## tommybahama (Aug 2, 2021)

WilliamCQ said:


> I'm scheduled to play a difficult Adventurers League historic tier-2 game on august 20th with a PC that will be 2 levels behind the vast majority of the party (possibly even 3 but unlikely). Being that far behind I'd like to give my PC all the advantages I can. A +2 shield would be a great advantage and a +3 an amazing one (for tier-2).
> 
> If anyone is thinking of running an AL historic tier-2 awarding a shield +2/+3 before august 20th, or know of someone that is, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you for your consideration




Do they really check over that stuff?  I've never had a DM check my character but I've only played at low levels.


----------



## WilliamCQ (Aug 2, 2021)

If you mean that the GM might reject me because he's not pulling his weight, the GM was presented with another PC and he chose the one in the OP. If you're suggesting I put in his inventory a shield +2 without it being AL-legal, I'm not interested.


----------

